# Ariens Platinum 24 Trying to Purchase



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello All

Finally done my research and the Areins Platinum 24 has come out on top. So I've been calling and emailing the dealers in my area, none to be found. One dealer said one week for delivery but would require a deposit, I'm ok with that but did not want to be stuck waiting into Jan 2014 for delivery. So I contacted Areins for confirmation of one week delivery. Areins responded delivery would be middle of Jan 2014 at the earliest and probably into Feb.....now not sure what to do, really do not want any other model....
Any comments welcome. Thanks

ps I could drive to the factory and be bk by the week end......disappointed!!! 
The Nforesir


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

You could ask the dealer about his "1 week delivery" and how he got that time frame because Ariens says it's not happening. Maybe as a guarantee, they'll promise to clear your driveway until the machine comes in?


----------



## GCJenks (Oct 13, 2013)

Where are you located? Is there a chance that your dealer already has it on order from Ariens and it wouldn't be a new order? I know my dealer has preordered the Deluxe 28+ that I bought and it was in right when they said it would be.


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

talked to the dealer today, no platinums coming in, just the 28 and 24 deluxes.....


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good thing you didn't give him the deposit!!!


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

*Platinum 24*

Snowblowersdirect ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> You could ask the dealer about his "1 week delivery" and how he got that time frame because Ariens says it's not happening. Maybe as a guarantee, they'll promise to clear your driveway until the machine comes in?


Or $10/20 ?? each day it's late. 

What "area" are you in ??


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm in SW ON Canada.....probably about the same latitude to the east across Michigan and Huron.....


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Not familiar, I'm in SW ON Canada, not sure how that works across the border, might have to settle for the 24 inch deluxe, really wanted that extra cc/ ft lbs and the auto turn....


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you try other cities or provinces close to you that have the P24 ?

SOUFFLEUSE ARIENS PLATINUM 24 - Laval / Rive-Nord tondeuses, souffleuses à vendre - Kijiji Laval / Rive-Nord

S A L E! Ariens PLATINUM 24 Snowblower @ OttawaSnowBlowers.com - Ottawa Snowblowers For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada. 
__________________


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

used Ariens dealer locator to find dealers within about an hour of my location.....no luck, talked to Factory Direct today, they are located in USA, they have 30 24 inch Platinums in stock, but do not deliver to Canada and I do not have a location in Detroit to ship to, I will continue to look around and may have to settle for the 24 inch deluxe....


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm gonna call the dealer I got my D28+ to see if they have any 2014 P24 in stock.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Just call the dealer,they sold all the P24 in stock. But he can get one if it you need one.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Rattler, does your machine have the trigger diff? If so, I'd keep it. I have the P30 with Auto Traction Control, and would prefer the trigger diff. I think you've posted in other threads where I've discussed this, so you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> Hey Rattler, does your machine have the trigger diff? If so, I'd keep it. I have the P30 with Auto Traction Control, and would prefer the trigger diff. I think you've posted in other threads where I've discussed this, so you know what I'm talking about!


I have the trigger diff, love it to death. I know what your talking about. I'm not trying to get a P24[never give up my D28+ for a P24 ]. Trying to help Nforesir to find a P24.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> Tomorrow I'm gonna call the dealer I got my D28+ to see if they have any 2014 P24 in stock.


Oh. Ok. I thought from this post you were looking for the P24.


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello All
Thanks for all your help, just pulled the trigger on the Ariens deluxe 24 inch, delivery scheduled for tomorrow, can hardly wait to fire this baby up and throw some snow....Cheers


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you! Sorry you couldn't have your first choice.


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Blu Hill, after several live chats with Ariens, pretty sure this model is right for my needs, ist good storm should determine if I made the right decision....looking forward to firing this baby up....


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Grats on your D24.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Nforesir, congrats. That's a machine you will be very satisfied with. Post back and let us know what you think after you get to use it.


----------

